# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Replication >  an error occurred configuring sql server agent

## hojati

دوستان من یه مشکلی در را رابطه با replication پیدا کردم البته قبلش اینو بگم که من مقاله های سایتو کاملا خوندم واین سوالو اینجا مطرح میکنم
من تو همون قسمت اول یعنی configure distribution تو مرحله آخرش با این error مواجه میشم

an error occurred configuring sql server agent
regcraetkeyex() returned error 5

البته بگم اجنت من در حال start هست و خودمم با سطح دسترسی کامل کانکت هستم

----------


## pashna

فکر می‌کنم سرویس اسکیوال با یک Account ران می‌شه و سرویس Agent با یک Account دیگه.
بهتره هردو با ۱ Account ران بشم، مثلا Network Service

----------

